# Just Mushy Talk



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have had a sweet little pigeon named Jimmy Jack who wintered inside with us and stole our hearts. Well, yesterday afternoon, my baby made her first trip to the aviary with the big boys and stayed about 2 hours. I nearly walked my legs off going out to check on her. And, yes, she is a little girl. All the boys immediately flocked to her. We put her out earlier today, about 12:30 and she is doing really well. She is one of the very few young pigeons that has not clung to the wire on their first excursions into the big world. Of course, when we go in side she immediately flies to us but does not want to leave the aviary. We'll keep leaving her out there longer each day and when the night-time temps get about 65 we'll let her spend the night. Boy, it is tough on me.

We have 2 homers named Holly (male) and Augusta (female) who have been a pair for several years. They build nests of significant size and beauty. I have just been watching Augusta walk her little legs off carrying nesting material to Holly. She sometimes puts the material in his mouth but mostly lays it on his back. He then arranges it around himself. The mushy part of this is each time Augusta does this she stops just long enough to kiss him. I mean every time! I do get almost teary-eyed each time I watch these couples being so close and happy. I wish all the pigeon haters could or would take the time to observe the gentleness and sweetness of pigeons. Maybe then they would stand a better chance of survival. 

I guess this is really a thread about nothing in particular but thought I'd share some sweetness.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Actually this thread is about alot of "something" as we like to share these kinds of happenings with ourpigeon family, it's perfectly fine.

Thank you for sharing this tender moment with us. Pigeon pairs can really set an example of happy devoted couples.

Jimmy Jack sounds like quite a sweety and well adjusted thanks to you and your husband. She sounds like she is enjoying her new social life, as all pigeons do. There is nothing like a bunch of male pigeons gathering around to verify that YOU HAVE A GIRL!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How lovely, Maggie. It really is so very touching to watch the gentleness and tenderness some pairs display.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh.......I got chill bumps reading this..........if humans were 1/2, no..1/4 as tolerable and understanding as pigeons......what a world we'd live in...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How absolutely heartwarming, Maggie!

LOVED your POST!

Yes, some "mother's" have a more difficult time than others in letting their babies go! Sounds like you are a WINNER as a "forever" mom...   

*VERY SPECIAL *LOVE, HUGS & SCRITCHES TO YOU ALL!!

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I remember when Garye first fell in love. It was a shock to me. She'd go up to her beau and nudge him on the neck and then they'd go into a very deep kiss. The only problem was that another pigeon would come along and break them up. Then Garye'd wait awhile until that pigeon left then go over to her beau, nudge him again on the neck and there they'd go! Just kissing.

That was about the same time Sue fell in love too. She'd be over on the other side with her beau and they'd be kissing. Garye and Sue seemed to share some special moments together with their beaux.

Your story just reminded me of when Garye was in love for the first time. I still miss her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, we all miss your Garye. I had grown to "know" and love her too from your posts about her. I know so well the heartache that comes from losing a treasured pigeon. We lost our three favorite pigeons in the last few months - Simon, Ringo and our beloved Frosty. Simon, in particular, was to me what Garye was to you. Even as sweet as Jimmy Jack is, she misses that special "something" that Simon had. It's odd that I always thought the males were the sweetest, but Simon was a girl too.

But you know what? Even though I still grieve and miss them so much, I wouldn't have missed knowing them for anything in the world. We had each of them many years and I treasure being a part of their lives.

As long as we remember, they are never truly gone.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great post - thanks to everyone for sharing these sweet moments.

I love to watch my Munchkin and Isabella together...just the way they look at each other is so sweet and romantic. Their devotion is so pure and strong. And when they're strolling around my livingroom together, they often stop to kiss and cuddle. No wonder the pigeon (dove) is often used as the symbol of peace and everlasting love...people have a lot to learn from pigeons I think!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Maggie, thanks for sharing this lovely story. I'm curious - did you pair Holly and Augusta or did they join up on their own?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, they were both rescues. Holly came to us 9/03, had been taken to a vet - severely emaciated, couldn't walk or fly and Augusta in 11/03, had been picked up by a policeman and taken to our after hours clinic, had a puncture wound in her side. They were an item almost from the time we were able to put Augusta in the aviary. They are very gentle and love to be held and petted but only after you can catch them


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the sweetness, it is so true!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeon relationships never cease to amaze and amuse me. It is unusual Holly and Augusta have traded roles. In our aviary Chickpea is the female and John and I are the "males" supplying her with tobacco stalks which she positions around her nest. Her preferred mate is Gurdy, but although he occasionally mates with her he steals her tobacco stalks and gives them to his mate Speckie, his second wife (he was Feefo's mate but was lured away by that Harlot, Speckie!)  

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Pigeon relationships never cease to amaze and amuse me. It is unusual Holly and Augusta have traded roles. In our aviary Chickpea is the female and John and I are the "males" supplying her with tobacco stalks which she positions around her nest. Her preferred mate is Gurdy, but although he occasionally mates with her he steals her tobacco stalks and gives them to his mate Speckie, his second wife (he was Feefo's mate but was lured away by that Harlot, Speckie!)
> 
> Cynthia


The lives and loves of loft/coop/house pijies never cease to amaze me! True soap operas INDEED!!

ROFL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Pigeon relationships never cease to amaze and amuse me. It is unusual Holly and Augusta have traded roles. In our aviary Chickpea is the female and John and I are the "males" supplying her with tobacco stalks which she positions around her nest. Her preferred mate is Gurdy, but although he occasionally mates with her he steals her tobacco stalks and gives them to his mate Speckie, his second wife (he was Feefo's mate but was lured away by that Harlot, Speckie!)
> 
> Cynthia


As the PIGEON World Turns...........LOL That is too funny...........Who needs a TV???


----------

